# Tube Frame Cab



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey all you guys with multiple tube frames.
There is a cab for you on eBay.

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/1050_cab.jpg">

Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4312370310


----------

